# Everyone is human!!!



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

everyone has to realize that everyone is human. no one in the world is better than anyone else. no one in the world is "superior" than someone else. Just because someone looks better doesn't mean they are better. Stop putting famous people and the "sexy people" on a pedestal they aren't angels. (though some women look like angels lawl :clap)

they are human just like you and me. they have emotions just like you and me. sadness, happiness, loneliness... put it this way, whatever you are feeling everyone in the world can and will feel. so instead of putting them in your mind as "better than me" put in your mind "your as good as they are". 

stop doubting yourself start believing in yourself.

stop wondering about endless possibilities because in the end the only possibility is what YOU MAKE HAPPEN, so get up and START DOING!

stop thinking of what others think of you because you can never satisfy everyone in the world, people will always hate you and people will always like you, its what you focus on is what matters.

stop believing people will approach you because you have to approach them. (how the hell do you think people approach other people?)

stop all the nonsense bull that you put yourself through, everything is in your head if you believe someone is talking crap about you then they are because that is YOUR REALITY. Zone out and brush it off.

Reality is what you believe in. There is NO SUCH THING as false reality!

so if you put in your mind that everyone else is human, all lonely individuals looking for other people to meet. well then that is exactly what they are.

(this is basically just a reminder to myself and its something i really need to realize and that is what im doing. but i hope it puts life into perspective to everyone)

- M.N.G.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

very well spoken


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

A good reminder to myself too


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Apart from beavers.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

; w ;


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

I liked the part about this being my reality. Haven't really thought of it like that before.


----------



## bucketofhope (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for that post!!! I'm copying to notepad to look at each day I log into my computer. Great post : )


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

wow no problem. i like talking deep philosophical thoughts. look at my other threads/posts


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Apart from beavers.


nice one


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

MrNiceGuy said:


> everyone has to realize that everyone is human. no one in the world is better than anyone else. no one in the world is "superior" than someone else. Just because someone looks better doesn't mean they are better. Stop putting famous people and the "sexy people" on a pedestal they aren't angels. (though some women look like angels lawl :clap)
> 
> they are human just like you and me. they have emotions just like you and me. sadness, happiness, loneliness... put it this way, whatever you are feeling everyone in the world can and will feel. so instead of putting them in your mind as "better than me" put in your mind "your as good as they are".
> 
> ...


MrNiceGuy, I couldn't agree with you more. This is one of the big things I have talked about on my main thread (the link in my signature at the very bottom of all my posts).

I've talked on my main thread about the books that helped cure my SA. One of the major points I learned from those books was that nobody is perfect and we shouldn't expect perfection in ourselves, or anyone else for that matter. A *big* thing I learned was when they (the authors) talked, in general, about how nobody is better than anyone else. In fact, Jan Luckingham Fable in her excellent article titled_ Shame _said we need to realize that "no one person is intrinsically better or worse than anyone else", and also to "Embrace the belief that each person belongs to the human race, that no person is totally shameful or subhuman--nor is anyone a god--different from everyone else." (Here is a link to that article if you want to read it: http://tinyurl.com/2cskcxn). We all have 2 arms, 2 legs, heart, lungs, blood, etc. (obviously I'm not taking into account of any birth defects or a tragic accident that robs someone of a body part). And this applies to everyone: from the simple peasant on up to the leader of a country. We are _all_ human and basically the same. But anyway, I studied and meditated on these important truths every day, for at least least a few minutes each day ... and longer if I had the time. Coming to the realization that "No one person is better than me" was such a huge thing for me. I think a big problem for a lot of SA sufferers is that we - on at least some level - feel we are not as good as other people (even though I am using "us" and "we", I want to reiterate I no longer suffer from SA). And this basically makes us feel not worthy to talk to others or even be around others. We begin to fear exposing who we really are and that we are "defective and worthless". And this leads to the fear and hiding we do from others, of which John Bradshaw talks of in his books - especially in the _Healing The Shame That Binds You_ book. And this fear and hiding leads to our SA.

This knowledge of "everyone is human" and "no one person is intrinsically better than anyone else", etc., was a major thing that helped me to get over my SA, but it wasn't the only thing. For more details of how I've gotten over my SA, please click the below link in my signature.

Lifetimer


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

Agreed. Some of us forget we are humans, lol we eat, sleep & sh*t. lol


----------



## Notmellow (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm applying to law school next fall. It's really hard for me to think everyone is equal when the world is structured so hierarchically. 

E.g. schools are ranked, students are ranked, athletes are ranked, etc etc


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah but its not how they see things its how you see it. everyone is ranked by another persons or groups vision on whats what. some people think girl A is hot some people think girl A needs some plastic surgery. its all on how you perceive things. life is all about YOU!. 

competition is good and bad. it gives the push that you need to be better than the person above you. but it also gives you the idea that you are better than everyone else. but in reality no one is SUPER HUMAN. everyone is a human being. we all do the same things. we put our pants 1 leg at a time, unless you weird and jump in your pants with both legs. everyone has (virtually give or take a few thousand pieces of information) the same brain capacity (unless your born with a birth defect) but its how/what you use your brain for, is what matters. the brain can hold about 1,000,000,000 pieces of information.


----------



## sneha123 (Oct 15, 2010)

MrNiceGuy said:


> everyone has to realize that everyone is human. no one in the world is better than anyone else. no one in the world is "superior" than someone else. Just because someone looks better doesn't mean they are better. Stop putting famous people and the "sexy people" on a pedestal they aren't angels. (though some women look like angels lawl :clap)
> 
> they are human just like you and me. they have emotions just like you and me. sadness, happiness, loneliness... put it this way, whatever you are feeling everyone in the world can and will feel. so instead of putting them in your mind as "better than me" put in your mind "your as good as they are".
> 
> ...


Hello friends......sneha here,,,,I think very nice post.....Thanks for that post!!its very helpful our life! I'm copying to notepad to look at each day I log into my computer. Great post : ):
__


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice post, MrNiceGuy. :yes


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Its 2 years later and I just read this post and It just helped me. Im actually surprised I wrote this.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

_Great post. So very true. _


----------



## jamgirl90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for this post it is definitely true. Im tired of people that put up facades and act so superficial. People need to be more humble and realize that we are all one people and we can all learn from each other.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

You hit the nail on the head. No ones better than anyone else..solve that riddle and its so much easier. That chick you won't step to is human, sits on the toilet and stinks it up just like you. That guy that bullies you can easily get his *** knocked out


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Great OP! I totally agree. 

I think where all the comparisons start is in the details of humanity. We are different in talent. There are better swimmers (Michael Phelps), better computer guys (Steve Jobs), better etc etc etc. Somebody has to be the smartest or strongest or most politically saavy because if we were all the same we would be the Stepford wives/children of the corn/ people (look up the Stepford Wives or Children of the Corn and you'll get it..........I know, before your time). 

That's called survival of the fittest. We need people with different talent, intellect and strength to make this world work. 

But that's what we do............not who we are.

We are all precious. We all have worth. Our existence matters. Our feelings matter. Why? Because we exist.


And as for measuring what we contribute to this earth..............well, that's very subjective. 

It could be as simple as this.....


You smile at a child who remembers your kindness. That child clings to that kindness while escaping gunfire in a war torn country. It might be the only hope that child has. He/she grows up and in circumstances becomes a powerful world leader, who in turn shows kindness to an entire nation because of that one smile you gave to him or her. 

So we don't know how much worth our actions will bring. 

But we can believe we are priceless because we exist. 

So great OP! Thanks!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for this. Thinking about it from this angle does help me. I don't do this for their own good, I do it for mine. It helps me understand people better and keeps me at peace.

I always remember that we all eat, drink, sleep, poop, shower, and feel insecure about something, have been hurt by someone, and have goals and dreams. When I think about it this way, I feel better and feel less anger and hostility towards others. This might be good for them but it is mostly good for me. Being bitter, angry, jealous, envious, catty, etc. towards others hurts YOU more than it hurts them, mostly.

Also, I like to pick apart those who I find myself envying, being jealous of, or those who seem stuck-up. I remind myself of their imperfections, all the things they are not, etc. and then I feel better and the feeling goes away!


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

To the OP your message was encouraging and insightful thank you for sharing


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

wow. no problem. Glad I helped you all


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Honey8701 said:


> Agreed. Some of us forget we are humans, lol we eat, sleep & sh*t. lol


I thought women only sh*t strawberries though?


----------



## Mazuki (Mar 22, 2012)

This is awesome and so true!


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Interesting notion. You really think that everyone is valued equally? No matter how intelligent, good looking, or strong we are, we all have our place in the world? You don't think that certain people are inherently better than others? I know I should believe in this idea, but I can't help but feel inferior to people who are more intelligent than I am. I'm well aware that I'm very limited in what I can achieve, which only sends me into a deep depression.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

in terms of being a human yes i believe everyone is valued equally. Just because someone was born rich and famous doesnt mean they are a better person than you. You make yourself. If you apply yourself you will learn alot. Everyone can be intelligent unless you have a learning disability. Other than that the only thing stopping you is yourself. 

Even if you fail you succeed because you actually tried. I never failed at anything I tried.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great post! That stuff is so true!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

This makes me happy I totally agree.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm a mewtwo.


----------



## ThISme (Aug 3, 2012)

Good post! I know I struggle with putting people on a pedestal. I'm learning! I'm also learning it stems from low self-esteem. I just need not to be sucked into what society deems as worth. Just cause they have this degree, or that job, or significant other or make X amount of money, good looks, it doesn't matter really. What matters is in the inside. They could hit all the right points on the outside but they could be the crappiest person in the world. There's so many variables. Also we all put up a front, someone could look like they have it together when in reality they have a lower self-esteem or don't like this or that about themselves. Or it looks like "why would that person complain?" And reality is we all have something to complain about. off soap box.


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

great post, didnt realize it was two yrs old :|


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Well the guy with a billion dollars can say he's better and i feel no grudge


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

*Likes* (they really need to make that)

Wise words.


----------

